# FS: 5 Small Clown Loach (1-1.5")



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Healthy, happy school of clown loaches, 5 for $25.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Pickup pending!


----------



## bobsedins (Apr 25, 2010)

*5 small clown loach*

Are they still available??


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

They've been sold.


----------

